# Pork butt rub. Open to suggestions.



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 13, 2018)

I am smoking a <9lb pork butt this weekend up at my cabin for those who volunteered to help me cut and gather logs. I use a basic brine of water, salt, sugar, a little garlic, pepper, thyme and bay leaves.
For my rub I typically use paprika as a base. Then I add a healthy amount of brown sugar, a tbsp or two of kosher salt, a few tbsp of black pepper, and a little bit each of cayenne, garlic powder, onion powder, chili powder, thyme and rosemary. (I rarely measure. Just kinda wing it.) Anyway, a friend of mine says he always loves my BBQ, but isn't always wild about the thick crust, thinks it's a bit intense. So my question is.... What do my fellow smoke-a-holics think? Anything seem off to you? I happen to like the thick, strong bark on my 'Q, but I can't make a big hunk of meat just for myself!


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 13, 2018)

Give him the middle and save the bark for yourself.

Always rub your butt.... ;)


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2018)

This is my basic Pork Rub recipe, it is a good base to start from and change flavor profiles as desired.

1C brown sugar
1/2C Lawry's Seasoned Salt
1/3C each paprika, garlic and onion powders
1/8C each of cayenne and black peppers

I'm not up for Paprika being the base of a pork rub.
Depending on what type/quality of Paprika it could be overpowering in a number of manners.


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 13, 2018)

I see. Well, I already mixed up a batch, so maybe I'll just add some more of everything except paprika. Then check it out and see how it goes.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 13, 2018)

Have a look at JJ's,you can use it to adjust your mix if so chosen.I have used this and adjusted easily for different flavors.Not that it's not good on it's own mind you;)
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/looking-for-dry-rub-for-ribs.272310/#post-1794143


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 13, 2018)

Sounds good. I think if I just add some brown sugar and SPOG, I'll pretty much have that. Except I have rosemary instead of oregano and I don't think I have any celery seed.

I appreciate the advice!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of thick bark and am diabetic so I use a low amount of sugar in my rubs,the sugar will add bulk and can get hard/crunchy at times,haven't added rosemary to smoked pork butt love it on roasted pork


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

Honestly I cant tell the difference when I do pulled pork. I will either do Mccormick smokehouse maple or Killer hogs the bbq rub if I feel like not mixing my own but usually just salt pepper and brown sugar. I am all about the finishing sauce that someone posted here a long time ago

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 14, 2018)

Doesn't sound too intense to me. You're not going to be able to make everyone happy. As soon as you adjust your rub so the bark is "less intense", one of you other friends will say that he misses and really likes the thick savory bark. As suggested, you eat the outside and give your friend a heaping portion of the insides!!


----------



## matchew (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you wrap? I find an unwrapped butt has a harder, more intense bark than wrapped.
Just a thought and good luck.


----------

